# Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?



## moe58 (10. August 2013)

*Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche dringend einen CPU Kühler, denn mein i7 4770k wird bei Vollast ca. 100°C heiß :/ (mit dem Boxed Kühler)
Ich würde die CPU gerne übertakten vielleicht auf 4 ghz...
Der Kühler sollte nicht höher als 15.5 cm sein und er sollte bis ca. 65 Euro kosten 
Wenn ihr die gleiche CPU habt und einen nicht-boxed Kühler habt könntet ihr ja Empfehlungen schreiben und Testergebnisse (wenn vorhanden).
Es kann eine Wasserkühlung oder eine Luftkühlung sein das ist eig. egal  Er sollte auch nicht unangenehm Laut sein 
Danke im Voraus !

LG
Moe


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Kleine Info am Rande : Haswell wird Fünfzehn bis Zwanzig Grad wärmer als Sandy/IvyBridge, und in zb Prime95 ist es nicht ungewöhnlich das die Temperaturen das Maximum erreichen, egal welcher Kühler auch verbaut ist.


----------



## Micman09 (10. August 2013)

Da hilft nur köpfen


----------



## belugma (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



Micman09 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur köpfen


 
Oder zur Intel RMA wegen throtteln 

Wäre aber auch für Köpfen


----------



## the.hai (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



belugma schrieb:


> Oder zur Intel RMA wegen throtteln
> 
> Wäre aber auch für Köpfen


 
solte der cpu bei vollast und boxed lüfter throtteln, klar ne nummer für RMA. leider UNgeil^^


----------



## Aer0 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

überprüfe auch mal ob die pushpins richtig drinne sind, ich hab den fehler gemacht das ich reingesteckt und in die pfeilrichtung gedreht habe, intel hat es etwas kompliziert gemacht.


----------



## micsterni14 (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Für so eine oberklasseCPU braucht man auch einen Oberklassekühler, erst recht bei OC

Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bekannt und das Haswell sehr heiß wird, sollte sich auch herumgesprochen haben...
Allerdings wird die Auswahl durch die geringe Höhe von nichteinmal 160mm ein wenig beschränkt.
Vielleicht sollte man hier direkt über ein neues, kostengünstiges und modern ausgestattetes Gehäuse nachdenken

Nach kurzer Suche habe ich zumindest keine Vorschläge außer die bekannten TopBlower gefunden, ob diese allerdings reichen um die CPU auf zbsp 4ghz zu bändigen müssen andere verraten.




mfg


----------



## Ruffneckz (10. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Was manche hier unter einer "heißen" CPU verstehen kapiere ich nicht.. Mein i5-4570 wird unter Prime95 max. 65°C warm und das ist mMn. nicht außergewöhnlich , bei OC kann das natürlich ganz anders aussehen.

An den TE, investier lieber in ein neues Case wo du auch den Luftstrom richtig optimieren kannst, dann nen HR-02 Macho drauf und dir steht in Sachen OC nichtsmehr im Weg.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

z.B:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und evtl. auch EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## moe58 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Ok.. Schade :/ dann lass ich kieber das OC D würdet ihr den Thermalright macho 120 für die cpu empfehlen ?


----------



## moe58 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Ah ok cool ich hatte mir den thermalright auch angeguckt  weisst du vllt wie warm die cpu mit dem wird ?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



moe58 schrieb:


> Ah ok cool ich hatte mir den thermalright auch angeguckt  weisst du vllt wie warm die cpu mit dem wird ?



Der Macho 120 ist bisschen leistungsschwächer als der große Bruder.
Von daher sollten, bei gutem Luftstrom, die Temps unter 70 Grad bleiben (ohne OC/UV).

Der Alpenföhn K2 wäre nochmal leistungsstärker, sodass du auch etwa um die 60° erreichen kannst


----------



## Chris1905 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Ich empfehle dir eine Corsair H60
Ich benutze sie selber und habe im Idle 30°C und unter Last habe ich meine 4770k noch nie über 50°C gesehen


----------



## facehugger (11. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Der Alpenföhn K2 wäre nochmal leistungsstärker, sodass du auch etwa um die 60° erreichen kannst


Jap, der sollte bei dir zumindest auch von der Höhe her passen:


EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
und jener ist auch für OC geeignet... Übrigens: mein i7-4770k@4,3Ghz wird beim primeln mit dem Brocken 2 auch sehr warm (knapp über 80°C). Im PC-Alltag (daddeln, Office, surfen oder Anwendungen) bleibt er jedoch *deutlich* kühler.

Gruß


----------



## HausUkko (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Habe auch den K2 kann ihn nur empfehlen, mein 4670k auf dem Standard Takt, 3,4 bis 3,9 GHz wird bei Spielen wie Far Cry 3  53°C warm. Über 60°C war er soweit ich geschaut habe nie.  
Habe aber auch nen gescheiten Luftstrom im PC .... weiß nicht ob das soviel bringt aber, du siehst er bleibt recht kühl.


----------



## FooBar (13. August 2013)

.


----------



## ratmal86 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Wie wäre es denn mit der "Suchfunktion"? Alle zwei Tage kommt ein Thread mit "Kühler fü Haswell" rein.

Je nachdem, wie breit dein Case ist, wurde viele Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter genannt:
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (84000000056) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich selber habe mehrfach den Dark Rock 2 auf 4670K CPUs verbaut. Dieser und der Himalaya kühlten im Test die I5s auf 4,2 GHz bei knapp 65-70 Grad unter Prime.
Die Blockade der Ram-Bänke hängt vom Mainboard ab.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

wie wärs mit dem thermalright silver arrow sb se? ein starkes ding.


----------



## facehugger (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



Rindfleisch3 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit dem thermalright silver arrow sb se? ein starkes ding.


Jap, ist einer der stärksten Luftkühler. Wenn man allerdings keine OC-Rekorde aufstellen will und nicht gerade die Spannungskeule auspackt, reicht auch der Brocken 2/Thermalright Macho gut aus

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

bin mit meinem alpenföhn K2 sehr zufrieden. mein I5 3570K taktet auf 4ghz und ich habe unter last 55 grad bis 60 grad.


----------



## kwlski (13. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



FooBar schrieb:


> bei mir:
> 
> 4770k @ 4.2 Ghz @ 1.2 V (absolute max voltage, inklusive dem extra Volt Boost unter Volllast).


 
Wie meinst du max voltage ?


----------



## moe58 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Wie findet ihr den ekl alpenföhn wasser?


----------



## FKY2000 (14. August 2013)

bin sehr zufrieden mit der EKL Wasser auf dem i7 3770k.
habe allerdings den Lüfter durch 2 be quiet shadow wings 2 pwm ersetzt.
nahezu unhörbar und kühlt souverän. habe coretemp grundsätzlich an und selbst beim encoden und 100% last, nie was über 55 grad gesehen. bei spielen max 47 grad.
Umgebungstemperatur 20 Grad meist.
CPU@Stock und leicht undervoltet.
okay, wichtig ist auch zu erwähnen, dass die lüfter bei mir von außen reinblasen, statt wie üblich raus. das macht bei einer kompakt-wakü richtig was aus


----------



## Q-Pit (15. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

55°C schafft auch ein guter Luftkühler ohne störend zu werden. Dazu kostet der dann deutlich weniger.


----------



## Fischer995 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Wie siehts mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow Sb-e aus? Is auch ein sehr potenter Kühler


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow Sb-e aus? Is auch ein sehr potenter Kühler


 
Der passt nicht ins Case des TE.


----------



## FKY2000 (15. August 2013)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow Sb-e aus? Is auch ein sehr potenter Kühler



potent ja, leiser definitiv nicht.

ist auch, wie angemerkt, eine frage des verfügbaren Platzes.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Wie wäre es mit einem Alpenföhn Gotthard: EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard (84000000055) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Habe den zwar mal auf einen Sandy-i7 verbaut. Ich denke, dass der einen Haswell i7 auch in die Schranken weisen sollte.


----------



## Squarefox (17. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Hab nen Prolimatech Armegeddon mit 2 BeQuiet 140mm Lüftern. Mit Prime95 unter Vollast um die 70°C, also noch nutzbar. Mit übertakten ist da allerdings nicht viel (bis ich den Prozessor eines Tages köpfen werde... ).


----------



## FooBar (26. August 2013)

.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Wie bitte 70°C ohne oc trotz diesem Kühler???

Das ist nicht dein Ernst?


----------



## gm121 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

ich suche auch noch ne bessere Kühlung habe zur zeit boxed kühler mit  I7 4770k komme damit unter last prime auf 100 grad dann taktet er runter.
habe da an so was gedacht.80€ is scho schmerzgrenze 
Und geht Sockel 1155, 1156, auch bei Sockel 1150?

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen

könnt ihr da was empfehlen? 
Oder sollte ich lieber nen guten Lüfter holen? Der darf aber max 15cm hoch sein.


----------



## xCiRE007x (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Investiere lieber in einen großen CPU Kühler. 

60€ für das kühlmonster K2 von EKL , oder der Dark Rock Pro 2, Silver arrow oder der Noctua DH 14 alle zwischen 55-70€ und sonst echt gute, starke ,große Kühler 

Welches Case hast du ? Noch dass es dann nicht passt


----------



## gm121 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Welches Gehäuse das is kann ich dir net genau sagen,hab das 2004 ma im Norma Gekauft is midi Tower,hatte vorher den Alpenfön Brocken mit AMD drinne (der hat schon am Gehäuse geschliffen,15,7cm hoch ging gerade noch zu) nur leider fehlt mir das zubehör für den umbau.


----------



## xCiRE007x (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Dann passen die genannten so gut wie gar nicht


----------



## facehugger (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



gm121 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse das is kann ich dir net genau sagen,hab das 2004 ma im Norma Gekauft is midi Tower,hatte vorher den Alpenfön Brocken mit AMD drinne (der hat schon am Gehäuse geschliffen,15,7cm hoch ging gerade noch zu) nur leider fehlt mir das zubehör für den umbau.


Da dürfte doch von der Höhe der K2 bei dir passen:


EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
jener misst da nur 154mm, nur ist er halt sehr voluminös

Gruß


----------



## gm121 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

jup könnte passen is aber echt nen Monster 
hmm die auswahl is doch echt mager bei der Höhe

danke erstma


----------



## zerrocool88 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

also ich besitze auch ein haswell aber noch nicht übertaktet. Ich habe als cpu kühler die H100i von crosair und ich habe bis jetzt egal in welchem spiel noch nie die 55 grad grenze geknackt.


----------



## gm121 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

wie wäre es mit Corsair Hydro Series H80i (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/FM2) (CW-9060008-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

muss halt nur sehn das ich nen 110er loch ins Geh bekomm oben (Lochsäge oda so),weil neues Gehäuse fällt erstma flach  wenn net nehmsch den K2


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. August 2013)

Viel zu laut das ding


----------



## elohim (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Da dürfte doch von der Höhe der K2 bei dir passen:
> 
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
der ist 160mm hoch.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*



elohim schrieb:


> der ist 160mm hoch.


 
Nee, 160 mm tief .


----------



## gm121 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Welchen Kühler für den I7 4770k ?*

Hmm steht überall anders da auf der Herstellerseite im Datenblatt steht: Size(HxWxD): 146x154x160mm, ich geh ma davon aus das des stimmt 

Hab aber erstma bessere Temps hinbekomme nix mehr 100grad unter Vollast. nur noch 78 max


----------

